# A Gay Guys Party *Warning*(NSFW)



## Bazooka Tooth (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## Bazooka Tooth (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## Bazooka Tooth (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## Bazooka Tooth (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## Bazooka Tooth (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## fufu (Jan 6, 2007)

lol at the last one


----------



## Bazooka Tooth (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## Bazooka Tooth (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## Bazooka Tooth (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## Bazooka Tooth (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## Bazooka Tooth (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## Bazooka Tooth (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## Bazooka Tooth (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## Bazooka Tooth (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## Todd Shisler (Jan 6, 2007)

great thread


----------



## fufu (Jan 6, 2007)

So wierd!


----------



## SYN (Jan 6, 2007)

Bazooka Tooth said:


>



He's out of his mind.


----------



## fufu (Jan 6, 2007)

It looks like he didn't mean to throw him.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## fufu (Jan 6, 2007)

Have you tested that out BC?


----------



## BoneCrusher (Jan 6, 2007)

fufu said:


> Have you tested that out BC?


Ehhh ... kid'n me?  I can't even fold my t-shirts up right.  Not to mention I'd prolly have to pay that one alimony too.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## min0 lee (Jan 6, 2007)

I See....


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 6, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


>


if you see a guy buying douche does it mean he has a vagina in a can


----------



## Bakerboy (Jan 6, 2007)

That fake doll is just sad.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## BoneCrusher (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## Brachiisaurus (Jan 6, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


>



  That's so great.


----------

